# underbody panels



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

I know that the gen 2 cruze diesel underbody oil filter access cover can be ungrafted while you drive if you drive over dense snow that is too deep and on the right front side of the car.

Apparently this oil-filter-cover-delete-on-the-fly is not uncommon, as advised by the dealer service cats who just advised me about my concern "metal flap bent on bottom of car". Thankfully i did not tear a huge hole in the DPF, and instead it was just a plastic flap, and its nots really necessary. It probably will cost .004 extra mpg due to extra drag since belly-panel has a hole in it now. :} 

i should have asked the dealership to provide me the removed-oil-filter-belly-panel-door, ex-saturn-owner person, i would have gladly given it to you for free and you could superglue it to the bottom of a Buick Veranda or Gen 1 Cruze .


----------

